# Mini WSM 14.5 rib rack



## cavman (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi, I have a mini WSM, not a home built. I have seen several references to rib racks used in these. I have not found one that fits. Can someone provide a name/place to purchase, or a link for one that fits?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cavman (Jun 23, 2017)

Found one on another forum. Brinkman


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry you didn't get any responses Cavman. I have never felt a need to use a rib rack before so I don't have one. I cut my ribs in 1/2  and lay them flat. One rack fits flat on each rack on a Mini that way. I always foil and braise for step #2 and prefer they lay flat with the meat side down in the braising liquid.

Let us know how that rack works out for you. I love any kind of kitchen gadget, as long as it works!


----------



## cavman (Jun 25, 2017)

This is what I ordered. I will include picks of fit when it gets here.


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

My rib rack showed up early. Fits both top and bottom grill in the mini. It looks like I will need to watch the length on the end racks. It certainly looks possible to do 4 racks of Babybacks in the mini with 2 of these. I will probably stick with 1 being Cash & Carry Babybacks come 3 racks to a package.


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185454.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow.  I missed this.

I have a brinkman rib rack for my mini.  Fits perfectly.  Have to cut the racks in half to fit in the mini thou.


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185441.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_185314.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 26, 2017)

Awesome! I clicked on your link and put one in my wish list on Amazon. Then yesterday my wife tells me she got me a surprise... I get notifications from Amazon so I knew something was up. There was a new rotisserie in there too. She spilled the beans yesterday and both will be here tomorrow! Score! 
I'll bet you have some C&C ribs ready to go in already huh? Let's see!


----------



## cavman (Jun 26, 2017)

No ribs in the near future. I am doing a couple of pork butts for the 4th. What are you using the rotisserie on?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 27, 2017)

cavman said:


> No ribs in the near future. I am doing a couple of pork butts for the 4th. What are you using the rotisserie on?


Dunno what kind of meat will go on it first yet. Probably will be a chicken or something. The kind of rotisserie I got goes on steaks you pound in the ground that can go over an open fire or over the grill part of the mini without a ring.


----------

